# Fat burners???



## philthy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all I am looking at fat burning tablets on the net and alot all look like cons. I was just wondering if any one knows a good one to take?

Thanks


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

They are only supplements,diet is the key to weight lose m8


----------



## philthy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I know diet is the key and my diet is great, I just want to lose that last little bit of body fat. Last year I done a dose of stana, injectable and it hurt like hell. I was just seeing if there was anything?

But I may just have to diet even harder...

Thanks mate.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

philthy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know diet is the key and my diet is great, I just want to lose that last little bit of body fat. Last year I done a dose of stana, injectable and it hurt like hell. I was just seeing if there was anything?
> 
> But I may just have to diet even harder...
> 
> Thanks mate.


You can try otc lipo 6x spose to be good. Or if your diet is spot on then you could try an eca stack. Do a search on here if your not sure what that is, then ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Personally I feel that Lipo6x is one of the best ones you can buy.

I used it for my show and it gave good results but without too many jittery effects.

view it here NUTREX

You can use the code in my sig for a discount.

The thing with fat burners is that you dont want one that is totally just a stimulant i.e. caffiene, synephrine, bitter orange, guarana

The better ones out there will combine other elements such as yohimbe and green tea which do not 'burn' fat but facilitate a better environment for fat loss.

Lipo6x and Methyl Ripped by NXlabs also contain guggelsterones which I read an article on a few years ago. These can amplify the effect of stimulants according to the research.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Personally I feel that Lipo6x is one of the best ones you can buy.
> 
> I used it for my show and it gave good results but without too many jittery effects.
> 
> ...


So does that mean they are just as good on there own or used in conjunction with a stimulant i.e eca it would allow it to work even better?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well thats what the research said.

You can buy guggelsteornes from H&B under the name GuggelGum. Its used for some other reason by health people but cant remember what.

Personally Id just buy the Lipo6x cos Im lazy.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

How long you had the photo up Tom??? your looking massive!

Would you say lipo6x is better than san tight and hot rox?

how do you rate other Nutrex suppps? Some of them look good, but i have never tried their stuff.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been palying around with a few of my prep photos Fits and this one looked 100% better in B&W. I think I'd had some plasmavol on that day and done arms hence the meaty look lol.

I havent tried any other Nutrex products mate so couldnt tell you

similarly I havent tried San tight or Hot Rox so cant compare to them.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi tom

so taken gugglegum will/may amplifie ECA thermo effect


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Apparently mate.

Thats just one article/study though.

I tried them a while back and got some effect but I wasnt so up on nutrition and drugs then so didnt really use them well.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Tom can you post a link to this stuff? I used a fat-burner containing gugglesterones a few years ago and it really helped.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres the article

Had to dig around for ages so if you read it better rep me bitches

Fat burners.pdf


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Tom repped.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

could this lipo6 stuff b taken with sida cordifolia or is that over kill


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Methyl Ripped by NXlabs .


Using this product after reading your log a while ago mate, find it very good makes you sweat like crazy and stink like **** though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Con said:


> Using this product after reading your log a while ago mate, find it very good makes you sweat like crazy and stink like **** though


Are you exercising with it or doing the 'other activities' that I read about on another site? lol

with regards to Sida - I think that would be a bit too much mate.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm finding it hard to get my hands on this stuff, my local H&B said they didn't stock Guggul Gum and the only other stuff I can find is Guggul extracts.

Would this stuff do?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dymatize-Guggul-Complex_W0QQitemZ330210134513QQihZ014QQcategoryZ19261QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Heres the article
> 
> Had to dig around for ages so if you read it better rep me bitches


looks good tom saved to read l8r,rep you but got to spread the love *ILL BE BACK *


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Jock said:


> I'm finding it hard to get my hands on this stuff, my local H&B said they didn't stock Guggul Gum and the only other stuff I can find is Guggul extracts.
> 
> Would this stuff do?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dymatize-Guggul-Complex_W0QQitemZ330210134513QQihZ014QQcategoryZ19261QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


That looks fine mate.

make sure you take the correct amount of guggelsterones as advised on the article though.


----------



## s.g (Jan 16, 2008)

hi tom you don't happen to have a picture of a lipo6x just to see what size they are i.e compare it to somethig as i don't want to spend money if i can't swallow them(i struggle with really big tablets)


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> That looks fine mate.
> 
> make sure you take the correct amount of guggelsterones as advised on the article though.


Apparently the optimum amout is 75mg per day so 2/3 tablets would suffice.

Thanks for your help Tom.

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

s.g said:


> hi tom you don't happen to have a picture of a lipo6x just to see what size they are i.e compare it to somethig as i don't want to spend money if i can't swallow them(i struggle with really big tablets)


Hi mate

The capsules are the same size as a capsule paracetamol


----------



## s.g (Jan 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Hi mate
> 
> The capsules are the same size as a capsule paracetamol


cheers tom i should be ok then, its best to check as i got some amino tablets once and they where huge, had to split them in the end and put in my whey drink.

seen these on ebay for a good price

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nutrex-LIPO-6X-240-liquicaps-Lipo-6-BIGGER-TUB_W0QQitemZ330213430546QQihZ014QQcategoryZ97034QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks again


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> I've been palying around with a few of my prep photos Fits and this one looked 100% better in B&W. I think I'd had some plasmavol on that day and done arms hence the meaty look lol.
> 
> I havent tried any other Nutrex products mate so couldnt tell you
> 
> similarly I havent tried San tight or Hot Rox so cant compare to them.


 Well it works! looking very meaty and great condition!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

s.g said:


> cheers tom i should be ok then, its best to check as i got some amino tablets once and they where huge, had to split them in the end and put in my whey drink.
> 
> seen these on ebay for a good price
> 
> ...


No problem on the help

Thanks for the link hopefully that guy gave you as much advice as what I did and so thats why you bought from him


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

fits said:


> Well it works! looking very meaty and great condition!


Thanks mate

Wait till next year


----------



## s.g (Jan 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> No problem on the help
> 
> Thanks for the link hopefully that guy gave you as much advice as what I did and so thats why you bought from him


i have not actually bought them as yet was just showing them on ebay, tbh i would rather buy something like this from a reputable place so i will be getting them from the place you recomended, end of the day there are to many copy's of things going around and something that i am putting inside me i want it to be the real mcoy

thanks again


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

s.g said:


> i have not actually bought them as yet was just showing them on ebay, tbh i would rather buy something like this from a reputable place so i will be getting them from the place you recomended, end of the day there are to many copy's of things going around and something that i am putting inside me i want it to be the real mcoy
> 
> thanks again


put it this way... tom won't rip you off....


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

It says on the Lipo 6x instructions not to take any other products containing caffeine...does this include green tea?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

ricoiheagwara said:


> i have a question. dont know if anyone can help,........... i have been doing 2ml sus and 1ml deca for the last 12 week but only jabing my self once a week. i was told that this wouldent really have much of an effect. i have only now rested for 3 week, but thinking of now going abit hardcore on the sus n testex jabbing my self 3 times a week instead, do you think my body would be able to handle this due to me having such little rest?? can anybody help?


whats this got to do with fatburners,start a thread in steriods you'll get a response


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Ive been considering using something like this for a while. Id say my diet was in check (Im on around 2100 cals per day) and Im trying to loose weight. Im building some strength though realise I cant expect to grow while also trying to burn the fat off through negative cals each day.

My over fat isnt that bad, my issue (like many in my boat Id guess) is the gut. Im doing cardio in different forms (some HIIT after the gym, plus some low intensity sessions) each week.

Would you say fat burners would be a good aid in this case, or are they better just used for those trying to cut the last few % for a show etc?

I suppose, if they assist the fat burning then they assist it no matter what stage you are at so long as supported with diet/routine?

Just making sure before I try these.

Cheers.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

one of the main things about gut is normally over eating.

Try to reduce how much you eat in one sitting but eat more often to start with. This should help get your stomach size down


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

jawd fat burners do help m8,as long as you dont see them as the magic pill and stop all the good work your doin


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Cheers for the input there fella's. I actually put my gut down to the drink. (mis)spent my 20's out drinking most fridays and every saturday. Trained off and on but little cardio etc.

Possibly did have portion sizes that were too big also.

These days, I have much smaller meals (apart from when I go to my mother in laws who insists I get a "good meal" inside me. Why do they do that?). I also seldom drink. I had one pint before the match yesterday and that was my first drink for two weeks.

When I look to start adding the cals back, I plan to do this at my 2nd, 3rd and 4th meals. 2nd and 3rd at the moment I have half a pack of chicken breast and an apple with some cashew nuts.

I'll maybe give these a go then. I certainly dont see them as magic  *poof* and its gone! I think that kinda thinking would be the same as thinking protein suppliments would build muscle without training 

Cheers,


----------

